# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 23)



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._


*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning wood-worker?*

(ok @Kevin ,Now you can post your previous answer.) 






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## Brink (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's five tips.
Keep them out of the way of sharp and spinning things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Great Post 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hard to beat that one- Damn monkeys!!!
Patience
Buy quality tools- in the long run they are cheaper!
Learn what sharp is and how to keep tools that way.
You are going to make mistakes-learn to make them work for you.
Patience

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2014)

In the end it is just wood so don't be afraid of making a mistake. Like Mike said learn to make it work for you. My favorite drum shell I made a mistake and added Cocobolo stripes which set it off nicely. 

My most important though is if you are getting tired or frustrated walk away and come back to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Avoid Veganism it's unhealthy, no fun, and destroys your ability to focus while using machinery.
Support your local food producers i.e. ranchers, orchards, dairy farmers, honey producers etc. buy from local co-ops as much as possible. It's more healthy than buying from the local mega corp GMO vendor and keeps more of the money local.
Always put on clean skivvies before going into the shop - what if you get hurt and have to go to the hospital?
If you get hurt real bad in your shop, change your soiled skivvies before going to the hospital.
Do no allow monkeys in your shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink (Jun 1, 2014)

Stupid monkeys

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Better yet do not allow simians or primates of any kind in your shop, tails or no tails, even if like me, you don't know the difference and think they all look and act the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Right! You never know when they will drop a banana peel underfoot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 1, 2014)

Based on my limited knowledge of veterinary medicine, I'm suspicious that's not Brink's X-ray.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------

